

Ask HN: Getting a non-technical cofounder up to speed - g0atbutt

I recently started a company with a non-technical cofounder. He has been great to work with, and eager to learn. We are needing him to start meeting with clients, and want to make sure he "knows the lingo" of techies (example: difference between a native app and web app).<p>He's very self-motivated and if I could point him to some resources, he would really dig into to them.<p>Do you have any good recommendations of books, websites, articles, or blogs he should read to get a good grasp on general "tech stuff"?<p>Thanks!
======
evo_9
I'd start with this, helped out my two biz partners:

 _So You've Hired a Hacker_ \- <http://jonathanscorner.com/hacker/>

